# bio-seal



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok I know this has been discussed several times over the past few months in a few of the forums with varying opinions but I would like an update as i now have two cases of GE Silicone 2 kitchen and bath w/bio seal and want to be sure they are alright to use before i do so.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Don't use it is the general consis. There are very few people who have used it, but it's generally advised not to. Kitchen and Bath has been avoided because of the mold inhibitors in it for many many years (this is what spawned the confusion when the bio-seal lable showed up - the thinking being we avoid mold inhibitors so this stuff must be bad too). Unfortunately, it's rarely talked about explicitly because when someone says "Silicone II" or "Silicone I" we assume the person we're taling to knows we're reffering to the Window and Door kind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I guess the garage sale price today wasnt as good as i thought. Oh well I can give it to the brother for his work (carpenter). But on a good note I did pick up a 40 gal breeder tank with a screen lid and 2 neodeshas. Maybe i will try and post them in the trade section to see what i can get for them!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Most are fine and if it is food quality safe it should be fine for tanks, but to play it safe just pickup some dap or other 100% silicone to use.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

are all DAP silicones safe? my lowes has alot of DAP silicone...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mike
My understanding of the issue is that Bioseal has been in it all along....only the label changed.

there are likely thousands of vivs made with the Bioseal additive...before the label and since...mine included.

Re: Kitchen and Bath...Now if it is safe to use on your kitchen or some restaurants countertop, wouldn't it stand to reason it is 'OK' for the frogs...maybe not.... but if I can prep food on it and feed it to my infant, I'm not going to worry too much...

S


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yea, I knew that. I was trying to give the background on why there's confustion around bio-seal and why it's not a problem. Looks like I forgot to say that's not the issue with what he bought, but that it's the kitchen bath kind. 



> Re: Kitchen and Bath...Now if it is safe to use on your kitchen or some restaurants countertop, wouldn't it stand to reason it is 'OK' for the frogs...maybe not.... but if I can prep food on it and feed it to my infant, I'm not going to worry too much...


That's a really good point. It makes me wonder if there's some old threads that address that. I'd say I'll try and dig them up but I know I won't do it because I'll forget.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I would assume since they market bioseal as making the silicone mold/mildew resistant that it is some kind of mold inhibitor.

Whether or not it has been in there all along is in question, but the fact is that much of the produce and foods we eat are regularly treated with mold inhibitors - and it is completely safe. 

Mold inhibitors are just simple chemical compounds, and are very specific in their targets (they target molds.) Most don't harm us when we eat them, so I would guess that they would likely be safe for frogs. If the silicone with bioseal is meant to be used in our homes and they don't make any cautions about it - I would assume that it contains a mold inhibitor that wouldn't be very toxic to much anything (except for mold - as they claim.)

Not saying that bioseal is definately safe for frogs - but it's very possible.... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

On a related topic, there are those who've reccomended DAP brand 100% silicone as an alternative due to its FDA approval. I found it for a few cents cheaper than GE, so I decided to give it a try. BIG MISTAKE. I've used 3 tubes of it so far, and all three have had such a strong acetic acid smell that I nearly passed out. It seems to have a slightly faster 'skinning' time, but any advantages that it might have over GE are certainly outweighed by how incredibly pungent it is. I probably put my frogs in more danger by using DAP in a room adjacent to the frogroom than any harm bioseal may cause.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

the Dap smell is definetely pretty strong. I guess it actually could be dangerous to frogs if its not a well ventilated area. But I dont think it would be very good for humans to breathe it in as well, ther tube does say to use in a open or ventilated area.


----------



## jdcook72 (Sep 12, 2006)

The smell goes away after it's cured, doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

jdcook72 said:


> The smell goes away after it's cured, doesn't it?



yes, but the hard part is keeping your head over the viv while you are putting it in viv and breathing it, especially if it is a bigger viv and your getting the full affect of it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I used the ge silicone II window and door (with bioseal - called and was told it was always in there) on my first viv constructed 4 months agoi, and on several since then, with no problems. I have used that silicone (old packaging) for years in various fish/reptile/amphibian tanks (none as complex as vivs, though) and never had any problems. I cant get over how bad that DAP stuff stinks!


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Mrnicolai said:


> jdcook72 said:
> 
> 
> > The smell goes away after it's cured, doesn't it?
> ...


Yes! I had this trouble so bad when making my vivs. The black silicone is very bad, makes me sick just thinking of it. I put on goggles (the fumes kill my eyes) and I wrapped my tshirt around my mouth and nose to work on my viv. I was coughing the rest of the night. 

Brutal fumes...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Inhalation of concentrated acetic acid vapor can lead to serious damage of the lungs, nose and throat. Wearing protective gear (googles, gloves and an organic vapor catridge respirator) is advisable if you are working in situations that involve either using large amounts of material or prolonged exposure. In addition, working outside will prevent the build-up of vapors in the room and house.

Unfortunately, the smell and degree of irritation are not reliable measures of the vapor concentration. While acetic acid is a relatively 'weak' organic acid, it's volatility coupled with the high concentrations generated in enclosed settings using these materials makes it a real hazard.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Inhalation of concentrated acetic acid vapor can lead to serious damage of the lungs, nose and throat. Wearing protective gear (googles, gloves and an organic vapor catridge respirator) is advisable if you are working in situations that involve either using large amounts of material or prolonged exposure. In addition, working outside will prevent the build-up of vapors in the room and house.

Unfortunately, the smell and degree of irritation are not reliable measures of the vapor concentration. While acetic acid is a relatively 'weak' organic acid, it's volatility coupled with the high concentrations generated in enclosed settings using these materials makes it a real hazard.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Unfortunately, the smell and degree of irritation are not reliable measures of the vapor concentration. While acetic acid is a relatively 'weak' organic acid, it's volatility coupled with the high concentrations generated in enclosed settings using these materials makes it a real hazard.
> Bill


And where were you last week with this info when i caught a buzz then a headache from this stuff??? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Tatooineboy (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought clear DAP, Alex Plus, silicone.

Is this safe to use?


----------

